# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Volumen 2 la magia de Ascanio

## Chaoz

Pues eso mismo. En su dia no lo compré y ahora que me interesa no lo encuentro. Si alguien lo quiere vender que me mande un privado y apañamos cuentas. Un saludo!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ya somos dos que lo buscamos compi... desde hace un tiempo que lo quiero pero nada, agotado!! (hace como un año y medio que lo quise pillar).

Si sé algo de alguien te comento. Suerte!

----------


## Moss

Tres.

----------


## Chaoz

Como esta el patio! Hombre, hay ejemplares en ingles, pero como ya que el contenido es de un mago español...

----------


## Dieani

Cuatro jijiji

----------


## Magnano

Cinco  :Smile1:

----------


## Iván Manso

Vaya, yo lo tengo... pero no lo vendo... No es por fastidiar Chaoz... en la SEI puedes pegarme lo que quieras jeje. 

Tranquilos que en breve se reeditara  :Wink1:

----------


## Chaoz

Jajajaja no sabes ni nada. Bueno, esperaremos la reedición. 

Nos vemos el lunes, gracias Iván!

----------


## Iván Manso

Vaya, y el detalle de haberte "llevado" los tres volumenes a la SEI... si es que si no fuera por mi...

----------


## Chaoz

Jajajaja que cabronias!!! Fue todo un "detalle" si. 

Pd: traducción al respetable. Me llevo UNA FOTO de los libros para darme envidia xD

----------


## Ravenous

Menudo cabronazo el Ivan,  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## miguelajo

habla con Pinky q creo q los vendía hace bien poco

----------


## Iván Manso

Ya los vendio por lo visto. Lo acabo de mirar...

Pero yo te puedo vender una copia de la foto.

----------


## Chaoz

Iván añade algo al pack... Solo la foto se me hace poco!

----------


## Iván Manso

Autografiada por mi. 

Y con la compra de esta foto te regalo una de los dos volumenes de 52 Amantes de Carroll 1ª edicion

(vale, me estoy mereciendo lo peor...)

----------


## Chaoz

Para matarte...

----------


## Iban

Chaoz, te echo una mano y nos repartimos el botín. Yo sé cómo hacer desaparecer cadáveres.

¿Por cuántos íbamos, por seis? Pues siete.

----------


## eidanyoson

Jajajaa, me ha encantado lo de la foto :001 005: 

 Yo pondría OCHO, pero es que no tengo ni el primero  :O15:

----------


## Iván Manso

Ahhh pero dices el tomo II de los de ahora... creia que decias el tomo II de los de canutillo, si si, esos que eran 6 o 7 y que tantas cosas interesantes tienen que no son solo de cartas... 

En fin, que me apunto tambien a eso que decis...

----------


## Iván Manso

Que mala persona Chaoz, que he visto en otro hilo que te lo has comprado ya... Que hago yo ahora con esta foto :Confused: ?

----------


## Moss

> Yo pondría OCHO, pero es que no tengo ni el primero


Por favor, que alguien rocíe de gasolina a Eidan y que otro le prenda fuego...

----------


## Iván Manso

Este hilo ya no hay quien lo entienda. 

Y yo sin encontrar el mechero

----------


## Moss

Tienes razón, se va directo para cambalache.

----------


## Iván Manso

Ya estabas tardando... no se me ocurrian mas tonterias que decir... 

Ademas, creo que Chaoz ya tiene los libros... asi que ahora podemos desvirtuar el hilo todo lo que queramos... 

Venga venga, desvirtuemos desvirtuemos

----------


## Chaoz

Jajajaja, la foto te queda para el recuerdo de como me puteaste mas de un mes. Guarda y si se me suben los humos menos pasas por los morros xDDD.

El tema de los canutillos a mi me pone también... xDDD

----------


## MJJMarkos

¿Hago una foto de los libros de canutillo también? :D

xD

----------


## eidanyoson

Graciosilloooooooooooooo  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## logos

Nueve...

----------


## sersantos

Yo tengo un librillo de estos y me gustaria cambiarlo por algo de monedas.
El libro esta a estrenar y en castellano por supuesto..

----------

